# Best Brush For A Beagle



## apesusi (Mar 21, 2011)

What kind of brush should I get for our beagle puppy? I would like to start using a brush on her to get her used to one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey there! I use a slicker type brush for normal brushings and a furminator occasionally for shedding (which you won't need to worry with just yet since she's a pup). I plan to get a rubber brush since I've heard they do a good job. I think Kong makes one.


----------



## Miranda16 (Jan 17, 2010)

my dogs have a very beagly coat.... go to your local horse store (if you have one) and pick up a curry comb ... they are much cheaper than anything the "name brands" make and do the same thing .... they are the only brush both of my dogs will stand for and it pulls out A TON of dead hair ...


----------



## Sighthounds4me (Nov 7, 2010)

For my Greyhound (similar coat), I use a mitt like this. You could also use a Zoom Groom. I also use a shedding blade for shedding. As mentioned above, horse tack is amazing for grooming short coated dogs. The items I mentioned should be able to be found there, too.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

I second the Zoom Groom...it works awesome on short haired dogs. The Furminator isn't good for dogs without a double coat; I wouldn't recommend a slicker brush either, as they can scratch the skin. Slickers are for long-haired dogs.


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

Ah, but beagles _do_ have a double coat. The Furminator is excellent at pulling out the loose undercoat. I'm going to look into the ZoomGroom. And yes, I've found the slicker brush isn't that effective on my beagle, after all. The bristles aren't even long enough to get down into his fur properly. (I had it b/c of our long haired cat)


----------



## dogclass (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't mean to harp on this if it's been discussed else where. I have a furminator. I've been warned that it hurts the dogs coat / skin. Has anyone found this to be true for their dog?


----------



## Maggie Girl (Feb 27, 2011)

@dogclass- My dog doesn't mind being "furminated" at all. I do not press down hard as I comb him, though. I could see how it could be potentially harmful if you used lots of pressure as you raked it through or used it on a bony area like his legs. I only use it on the furrier parts, LOL, and I love how it works. It _could _harm their coat by removing too much fur or tearing up the outer coat if there isn't any undercoat to remove. Definitely not to be overused.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

dogclass said:


> I don't mean to harp on this if it's been discussed else where. I have a furminator. I've been warned that it hurts the dogs coat / skin. Has anyone found this to be true for their dog?


As Maggie Girl said, it has to be used judiciously. Otherwise, yeah, you end up cutting the top coat (been there, done that with one of my dogs) and you can give them brush burn. Again, learned that the hard way. Just use it very lightly, don't stroke the brush in one spot a whole lot, and only do it like once a month or so.


----------

